# Geneva wave height



## Neo

Sorry for not getting this started sooner. The g/f slipped and fell going down a set of wet stairs Sat. night and broke her ankle in 3 places ( so much for buying a boat this year ) . Anyways waves or 1' or less and radar is clearing out. Good luck out there .


----------



## Bobinstow90

Hope your g/f heals up ok.....those multiple breaks can have serious long term effects.


----------



## FAB

Neo, where did this happen? If It is a public place then be sure to file a claim with responsible party. Their insurance will likely cover at least the cost of the injury.


----------



## Neo

She goes in for surgery Monday. 1 plate on the main bone and screws for the other 2. The Doc say around 4 months before she can put weight on it and 6 to get back to work. We were at her daughters house when it happened sad thing is she was telling everybody to stay off the steps cause they were slippery and then uses them herself


----------



## Neo

Waves are running 2-3'

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntdownhill

Thanks for report


----------



## Neo

Waves are 2-3 wind wind is light from the south so hopefully it will lay down some.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Falchion78

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Neo

There running around 1' right now.


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks for the updates, it is appreciated by all us OGFers!


----------



## huntdownhill

yea helps a lot 
thanks


----------



## Neo

Not a problem. Just a small way I can show my appreciation for the info provide by the forum and the generosity of it's members allowing me to get back out on the lake.


----------



## Neo

Waves are less than 1' . Hope it stays that way for you guys tody.. Good luck ot there.


----------



## FireSnoop FM

Hope so.. Just got 11 thx


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Neo

It doesn't get much calmer. Less than 1' .

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LenB

Thanks for your reports, this really helps


----------



## Neo

Your welcome. Sitting in Richmond Hts. Waiting for the g/f to get out of surgery and the clouds are clearing out here.


----------



## Neo

Sorry this isn't earlier was a long night. Waves are less than 1' but their calling for scattered thunderstorms be careful out there.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

More of the same less than 1' . Gonna be another hot humid day. Good luck.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

1' or less


----------



## Neo

There running around 1'. Going to be another hot humid day. If anyone has an open seat Sunday for walleye let me know. Would prefer Geneva but I'm willing to drive.


----------



## Neo

Just drove by and it's picked up to what looks like 1'-2' with some whitecaps. Didn't have time to check it out closer.


----------



## HookEmUp

Im up here now, but not on the lake. Im guessing at least 2-4's offshore and probably bigger in all reality. Noaa is saying 3-6's. Probably not a comfortable day to ride. Treetops are taking a beating.


----------



## walleyeQueen

http://www.lakevision.com/camera_11.htm

http://www.greatlakesvista.com/

doesn't show a web cam in geneva but they do have a ashtabula cam.


----------



## Neo

Wind, rain, lightning ,and thunder. Not looking good for today. I'm still looking for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Kableguy

This post has been great. Any way to make it a sticky to keep it at the top of the page?


----------



## Neo

Waves are running 1'-2'. Still not looking too good for the time being. 









I'm going home for lunch I'll give an update then.


----------



## HookEmUp

Lake looks to be decent in the afternoon. Lets just hope this this lightening stays away. Care less about rain.


----------



## Neo

Just got back from lunch looks like around 3's


----------



## HookEmUp

Boat took a bath today out there. Nice and clean now.


----------



## Neo

1'-1.5' right now. Heading out around 6:30 if anyone one wants to share info let me know


----------



## Jason Pelz

Good luck. I'll be stuck at work a little while longer yet dreaming of fishing. One of these weekends I'll have time maybe to go fish Geneva finally.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sculpin67

Tried for perch at Geneva this morning. I'm estimating there was 2-4' rollers. Definately not the less than 2' the forecast called for. Wind was 0 mph from the north, when I left the house, but more than 0 from the ENE when we got on the lake. I had problems staying anchored.


----------



## Neo

1'-1.5' . Yesterday was a trip by the time we hit the lake it was 2'-4' with an occasional 5'


----------



## Neo

Sorry this is so late had a busy morning. Around 2' inshore but seeing whitecaps offshore.


----------



## Neo

4'-5' with a N. Wind gusting to about 20 mph


----------



## Neo

Waves are running 1'-2'


----------



## Eman89so

Guy went under yesterday morning


----------



## Neo

Right around 1'.


----------



## Neo

Around 1' right now:


----------



## Neo

Running 2'-3'


----------



## Neo

Around 2'-3' right now


----------



## Neo

2'-3' right now.


----------



## Neo

Around 1' right now.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'. Heading out of Geneva around 9 if your going out and want to share info let me know what channel you'll be on.


----------



## Neo

Sorry for no report yesterday decided to sleep in with the weather lookin so crummy. There running 1'-2' right now.


----------



## Socom

Thanks, going to try out of cleveland. Crib cam looks about 1-2 ft. Hoping it stays that way. Haven't been able to line up a good weather day with a day off in a while.


----------



## Neo

2'-3' with some 4's mixed in.


----------



## walleye wacker724

Thanks im on my way there hoping it settles even more


----------



## Neo

Running 3'-4' with a few 5's


----------



## Neo

Just got back into town. It's looking great out there. Good luck to the lucky one's that get to go out.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1' .


----------



## Neo

1' or less.


----------



## Neo

Decoded to sleep in because of the weather but same as yesterday.


----------



## Neo

Sorry this is so late I overslept 2'-3'


----------



## Neo

Running around 1'.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## dustman1995

Thanks neo! On my way there now.... Love this thread!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dustman1995

2 to 4's... Did catch Two hogs and s Steelie! Was worth it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

2' - 3' this morning.


----------



## Neo

It's picked up to 3'-4'+


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

I'm not even planning a trip to Geneva soon, but just wanted to say this is a real nice thing you're doing here...


----------



## Neo

It's not a big deal. I do have to apologize to dustman and anyone else who made the trip for dropping the ball yesterday. I can't see the shore from the house so I walk a few minutes down the road to a small park. Well yesterday morning I didn't feel like taking the trip so I went off of what I could see which looked pretty flat. I won't do that again.


----------



## dustman1995

You don't have to apologize. The lake was flat when I got out there an hour after you posted. It wasn't till after the wind turned when it got bad. Had a successful day anyway. I do appreciate your posts. Are you going to be out Thursday? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Thursday is a no go. Still looking for a seat for Friday or Sunday.


----------



## chrisx28

Im heading out on Friday if it looks better than this, I live on the lake as well Neo and Thursday is a no go as you said. But if you want to try Friday Im in. If Fri is a no go than Sun is good for me! Perch or Walleye???


----------



## Neo

Sounds good I'll PM you my number in awhile. As to the wave height unless your fishing from a surf board stay home.


----------



## Neo

Running about 1'.


----------



## jbake

U guys have room for 1 more outta Geneva ? If not its totally cool.....sorry lol I just kinda butted in.


----------



## Neo

1' or less. Looks like it's gonna ne a beautiful day.


----------



## dustman1995

Do you call yourself Neo on the radio? I'll be out there by seven. Channel 68

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Dustman I don't have my own boat yet so I don't get out much but of I'm out there I'll answer to neo. I'm going put with chris28x on Sunday not sure if It's gonna be out of Geneva or perry


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## SmittyN330

Hope your GF is doing better!


----------



## Neo

Thanks she goes in for xrays Monday to see how is healing so fingers crossed they come back with good news. Anyways less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

Sorry it's so late but less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## dustman1995

I need you to make it less than a foot on Friday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Same as yesterday. I'll see what I can do for Friday lol.


----------



## Neo

Around 1'.


----------



## Neo

1'-2' right now.


----------



## Neo

Around 1'.


----------



## chrisx28

Looking good for tomar!!!


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

1' to 2' right now.


----------



## Neo

Around 1'.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Anyone know what the wave height is right now out there for Friday at 3:30 p.m.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

I'm at work now but when I went home for lunch it looked like less than 2'.


----------



## Misdirection

I am sitting at the lodge and I'd say less than 1' right now. Pretty nice out there...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dustman1995

Just came back from ten miles out of ashtabula. 2footers. Good day. Caught 8 walleye. Two foh. Lost three monsters. The one was at least 30". 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## buckeyenation520

1ft...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh

Wanting to head out this afternoon Probably around one or 2 o'clock can anybody tell me what the lake looks like today 9-1-13


----------



## Misdirection

jjpugh said:


> Wanting to head out this afternoon Probably around one or 2 o'clock can anybody tell me what the lake looks like today 9-1-13


Its less than 1' out there right now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Less than1'.


----------



## Neo

1'-2' right now.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Thanks neo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Just got back from lunch and it's a rockin and rollin out there.


----------



## chrisx28

Yupper it is easy 3-5's and maybe some bigger, forgot my tape measure at home was out having a jumping contest in my boat:C Friggen perch were not to be found outta Perry:S Would have been a great day to test my new boards:T Fri n Sat looking promising:B


----------



## Neo

I guess that's better than forgetting the net :eyeroll:


----------



## Misdirection

Neo said:


> I guess that's better than forgetting the net :eyeroll:


Yea, but it sucks when the only net on board goes over the side

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Misdirection said:


> Yea, but it sucks when the only net on board goes over the side
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Or how about when you forget to bring up the downrigger with the Fish Hawk probe on it and take off full throttle. :crying:


----------



## buckeyenation520

Oops..... Must be real rough out there just throw your net overboard

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28

Or how about when you tangle up every single pole on the boat O ya I forgot to mention the boards as well. If it was line and in the water it was tangled. !%


----------



## Misdirection

buckeyenation520 said:


> Oops..... Must be real rough out there just throw your net overboard
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I used to stick my net on top of my bimini when fishing. I would always tell everyone on the boat to make sure we brought it in before moving. Well of course every once in a while we would forget! Replacing nets was getting expensive so I have since bought a net holder for my bird tree!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

chrisx28 said:


> Or how about when you tangle up every single pole on the boat O ya I forgot to mention the boards as well. If it was line and in the water it was tangled. !%


Go big or go home


----------



## Misdirection

chrisx28 said:


> Or how about when you tangle up every single pole on the boat O ya I forgot to mention the boards as well. If it was line and in the water it was tangled. !%


That especially sucks when its 300' of wire! I run six wire rods and take great care against tangles!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Misdirection said:


> That especially sucks when its 300' of wire! I run six wire rods and take great care against tangles!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It was a long day on the water Misdirection let me give you a recap. We launch out of Perry and head out ohhh 8-9 miles and start setting lines. By the time the second line hits the water the first one goes off. Wohoo it's gonna be a good day right ? NOT! So after someone reels it about half way in I start looking for the net. HMMMM where the net? Someone( I won't mention any names ) say OH S**T my kid cleaned the boat and forgot to put it back in. So after my failed attempt to get it in the boat we make the run back to the dock pick up the net and head back out. We get back to the spot and I decide to put the Fish Hawk down to see what's going on. We proceed to set all the lines and after 30-40 Minutes of nothing the decision is made to move east. So in come the lines and we take off and so did the probe and downrigger ball although it was in a different direction. We get to Geneva set lines again and troll for awhile and catch a few fish. I had plans that afternoon so I take the helm and start bumping the autopilot to make the turn towards Perry. Well impatient me decide it's not turning quick enough so I turn it off and get us turned in the right direction turn it back on. Well the autopilot didn't think west was the right way to go and turned us back around. Now it would have been one thing if we were running dispy's like we were earlier but no my other buddy wanted to run the boards. So as Chris mentioned if it was a line in the water it was tangled. And the worst part was every line had a damn white bass on it.


----------



## Misdirection

I've had a few days like that this year. Had a few when some of my crew cancelled and it was just me and my dad. Get fish on three of four lines, two guys reeling, no one driving the boat and no one to net...its a miracle any fish ended up in the cooler. At least I have inboards and the boat tracks straight for a while with no one at the helm.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28

Neo I am balling laughing at that, freaking wife is like what is so funny and I can't stop laughing. That was that worst best dam trip I had this year. Now that I lost my out dated hawk guess I am going to have to get the 4x. Honestly if I was out there alone I would have cut he lines and someone would have had a set of boards and jets and those dam white bass that are so precious to some of these OGF members that one shall be condemned if they were to kill one. I was so impressed at your patience of untangling the lines all the way to that last one when you took so much finesse to make sure that final white bass made its way home without a mark.


----------



## Neo

Ya it was a great day I forgot to mention that I was doing my best George Carlin impression while untangling all the lines.lol anyways 4'-5'+ so bring you surf board today.


----------



## jjpugh

Does anyone live on the lake in Geneva or is the bait shop open at 4 in the morning that I can call Saturday to check the weather it don't sound great and I'm driving from Akron


----------



## Misdirection

I'll be up there in Bula but I'll be sleeping at 4 am! I don't think the bait stores in Bula open till 5:30ish. If your perching with the winds out of the south you should be OK with in 5 miles. If your going for walleye the ride back in will probably suck in a light boat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

jjpugh said:


> Does anyone live on the lake in Geneva or is the bait shop open at 4 in the morning that I can call Saturday to check the weather it don't sound great and I'm driving from Akron


I'll try to get it as soon as I wake up but I'm not making any promises if you want to pm me your number I'll text you when I get up.


----------



## Dcummins

Misdirection said:


> I'll be up there in Bula but I'll be sleeping at 4 am! I don't think the bait stores in Bula open till 5:30ish. If your perching with the winds out of the south you should be OK with in 5 miles. If your going for walleye the ride back in will probably suck in a light boat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The bait shop at lakeshore park opens at 430 I believe


----------



## Misdirection

Dcummins said:


> The bait shop at lakeshore park opens at 430 I believe


You may be correct. I thought they moved to fall hours after labor day...they may still be holding onto their summer hours...I know before Memorial day they weren't opening till 6.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

Sorry this is so late. Between waking up late due to a few adult beverages last night and just getting my internet to work. Anyways 2'-3' worth some 4' mixed in.supposed to pick up more later today so be careful out there.


----------



## Neo

Around 1'.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Thanks Neo... By the way when you give that report is that a report for the middle of the lake or on shore what you can see

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

From the shore.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Thank you

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Around 1'-2'.


----------



## Neo

Around 1' right now but the radar isn't looking too good. Be careful out there.


----------



## Neo

Running 5'+.


----------



## Neo

Can't tell for sure the waves are breaking farther out than I can see but I'm calling it 3'-4' with some 5's mixed in.


----------



## mercuryjoe

Can you give us an update? The forcast is that it is supposed to lay down later this morning. The Ashtabula webcam looks like 2-3 with 4's mixed in right now but you know how hard it is to judge on those cams....however it is noticeable calmer than a half hour ago


----------



## Neo

Was just getting ready to go take a closer look.


----------



## Neo

I would say your spot on but if you look at the horizon it sure looks rougher offshore. Might be an optical illusion. Anyways stay safe out there.


----------



## Neo

Wow over 10,000 views in just over 2 months. I would have never thought it would be that popular. There running less than 1'. I'm heading out of Geneva around 9 for walleye if anyone has some good numbers from yesterday they want to share please pm me. Hopefully my buddies radio works if so I'll be on 68. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Neo

1'-2' right now.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1' right now.


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## chatterbox

Neo, This is a nice thread you have done. I have read it every day. Very enjoyable. Thank You!


----------



## dustman1995

Agreed! Keep it up.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Thanks guys. 2'-3' out there now.


----------



## walleye wacker724

Neo what u doing weds? Might have a open seat If u wanna come


----------



## Neo

walleye wacker724 said:


> Neo what u doing weds? Might have a open seat If u wanna come


I really appreciate the offer and I would love to go but i'm swamped at my business this week.


----------



## walleye wacker724

Ok no problem


----------



## Neo

Less than 1'.


----------



## Neo

Same as yesterday.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Thanks for the report 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Around 1'.


----------



## buckeyenation520

Leo heading out right now I need an update what are the way size

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo

Couldn't tell ya I'm 20 ft up in a tree waiting for a buck to walk by. From the wind I would guess 1' maybe 2'


----------



## buckeyenation520

Good hunting bro

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## floatin bannana

Beautiful just getting out now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyenation520

As we left 0-1.. beautiful. See you in the morning

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelcity

1.....possibly2


----------



## Neo

1'-2' with light rain.


----------

